# You people with the Progress springs..



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

OK I've been saying this LOTS but im on the verge of modding...
A local place can hook me up with my enkei wheels-kuhmo tires-eibach sportsline kit...

But being the fanatic that I am, I research the eibach kit a bit more to find out people we're saying they are great springs... but a shitty un-fun drive on regular, bumpy roads.

I live in Canada, and roads in Ottawa are really sh*tty... And I dont want to spend money to have a nice looking but awful ride..

Are the Progress springs better? I am keeping the rest of the suspension stock, btw.

Your advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sportlines give big drop and ultra bouncy ride. the worse the roads, the worse your ride.

I love progress, and most people on b15sentra.net will also suggest them. Mind you, stock dampers you'll still get a crappier ride, but the progress keeps the bounce down to a bare minimum.


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

I love my Progress springs and the only thing better than them would be Coilovers. The Ride is actually more comfortable than ride BTW.


Khem


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I am going to be getting Eibach pro-kit. I dont really like the progress springs. How would the progress springs be with the new Koni struts for the the specV.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

with shortened dampers, they'll be great.......i would assume most springs would be with properly shortened dampers, though.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *with shortened dampers, they'll be great.......i would assume most springs would be with properly shortened dampers, though. *


do you happen to know the price on the Koni's?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I have the progress and I love them, except for this one road on the way to work...the speed limit is 55, everyone does 70, and I have to go 40 on this one section to keep from flying off the road. Other than that they're great, and I think with the Koni dampers I wouldn't have a problem with that section anymore.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they come out to like 680 or something, and the fronts are just inserts....and you need to grind down the housings in order to not blow the fronts out (shorten the housings)


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i'll wait for tokico's


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

ditto...

Are they in the process of making some for our car?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

probably not yet.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm sure another company will have some sooner or later. Just gotta wait.


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

*Ok so what do you guys suggest?*

What you guys suggest then?

I want to lower my ride (even if it's not a crazy drop ie. 1"-1.2")
and still want good ride quality.
I have to go on really bumpy roads everyday...

And I'm on a budget... My wheels-tires come up to 1350$(canadian)... And I don't want to go over 2000$...

Should I just forget it and put all my money on bolt-ons?

Thanks guys


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep, with a gxe, forget about it for now. I drive on crappy roads every day....you won't have good ride quality like stock.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

The roads here in Arlington aren't very bad. Stock specV is already stiff, so what is stiffer gonna do to me


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

*Problem solved*

Finally decided to go with 15" Konig Holes with 205/50R15 and no drop.. Styling for now + stock handling.

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

get pictures


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

Tekmode, as soon as their on, ill post a pic


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice. I'm waiting a few more months before i get rims. I want 18s


----------

